# Photography workshop in Victoria



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all you islanders, and any mainlanders that happen to be in Victoria...

This Thursday we are having a club organized photography workshop in Victoria. We have a professional photographer coming out to give us some tips on taking photos of our tanks and fish. Don't have to be a club member to attend, but we do ask that you sign up so we have an idea of numbers.

Photography Workshop at Creatures

Cheers,
Louise


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I c the date and time but i dont see the place?


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Claudia said:


> I c the date and time but i dont see the place?


Oooops, sorry.

It's at Creatures Pet Shop, 770 Bay Street, Victoria. We have monthly workshops, usually hosted by one of the LFS. Works great for everyone, brings people to their store and we have a very themed place to meet.

If you are planning to come out, please sign up on the forum (link in first post).

Hope to see some new faces there


----------

